# Cleaning the burner



## cytodws (Jun 18, 2014)

I just purchased a use Masterbuilt propane smoker from a friend who was moving. I saw in the manual that if the flame is yellow, not mostly blue, the burner should be cleaned. However, I can not find how to clean the burner in the online manual that I have. Can someone tell me how to clean the burner?


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 21, 2014)

Not sure. Can you get under there and disassemble the gas tubing? Although some compressed air would probably work.


----------



## cytodws (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info Bob. I disassembled the burner carriage and cleaned the burner with water. A lot of rust particles came out. I put everything back together and let it dry for 24 hours before I ignited the burner. The flame is still mostly red. I do not know where to go from here. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 21, 2014)

Did you get into the actual burner? The part where the flame comes out? I would pull the whole thing apart and take another look at it and see if there are still some issues in those tubes. I think a red flame means too much oxygen (and not enough propane), but I'm not authoritarian. Maybe take a clothes hanger or something and run it back and forth through there? I was thinking the wire brushes in a gun cleaning kit would probably do a good job too. 

I would recommend than none of this be attempted without disconnecting the source (propane in this case) and letting the gas vent for a bit to ensure there aren't any unwanted side effects. 

I have a gas Grill I have had for about 10 years and all of the internal tubes and burners and such will have to be replaced this summer. I was just looking at all of it this morning and they are basically just rotting away


----------

